

Smartphones are making us tired, weak work slaves - junioreven
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/225309/smartphones-are-making-us-tired-work-slaves

======
frio
As an office drone/sysadmin, the most uplifting thing I've done for myself all
year was take my work email configuration out of my phone. Nothing I do is
urgent enough to require it (any service alerts page me over SMS), and work
constantly encroaching on my spare time did nothing but exhaust me.

I'd suggest the same to anyone with a smartphone who doesn't _need_ work email
outside of work. That might be an increasingly small subset of employees these
days, but it really does help you enjoy your spare time more.

------
bitops
I believe this - walking around San Francisco in the morning, I'm struck by
how many people are just STARING into their smartphone. (Sometimes I'm one of
those people).

But it is odd how reflexive it seems to have become that when people feel like
they might have even 30 seconds of downtime, they immediately reach for the
smartphone.

Then there are the health concerns around everyone taking their smartphone to
the bathroom. Yes, people definitely do it. You hear that giggling a few
stalls over and you know that's someone reading something funny.

~~~
ww520
> But it is odd how reflexive it seems to have become that when people feel
> like they might have even 30 seconds of downtime, they immediately reach for
> the smartphone.

Sounds like good conditioning.

------
jerf
This entire source document appears to be a steaming pile of trash; everything
is self-reported, no attempt to disentangle correlation from causation, etc.
It's just a marketing puff piece.

------
sirwitti
What exactly makes a mobile worker? Doesn't sound very scientific to me

